# prairie ghost camo



## LIAM (May 30, 2007)

I have been trying to contact prairie ghost camo.I tried email and calling but no response.
Their website says out of stock of eveything check back in the fall.
I am guessing they are out of business??

Has anyone heard anything

TIA


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I had heard a rumor that walmart who sells prairie ghost had forced them to follow some requirements of Walmarts which costed them a lot of money, then Walmart decided to stop selling their product and they were forced to shut down. This is just something that I heard so I dont know if it is true.


----------

